# Cape Cod Black Hole Jigging Blank availability



## shikari103 (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi, 
I was looking to purchase a Cape Cod Black Hole Jigging Blank.
Any ideas who sells them? I will post in the for sale forum as well but I was hoping someone else would see this.
Thanks, cliff


----------



## trlrman (Aug 29, 2008)

check jignpop.com


----------



## shikari103 (Mar 10, 2010)

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Black Hole Cape Cod Special rods/blanks are not listed on jignpop.com yet.
Contact me or check the discussion on 360tuna.com


----------

